# AIDE or RKHUNTER ?

## Azangod

I'm wondering what's better between AIDE and RKHUNTER.

Anyone willing to share his experience?

----------

## cach0rr0

IMHO the two do not do the same thing, so you can't really do a direct comparison in terms of which is better

Same end goal, a number of the same functionalities leveraged, but two purposes different enough to not be apples:apples comparison

I utilize both

I would go into detail, but I really really have to poop

----------

## Azangod

I'm trying AIDE right now.

How do you use it? Manually as needed, with a cronjob?

```

nexus vmware # aide --init

AIDE, version 0.13.1

### AIDE database at /var/lib/aide/aide.db.new initialized.

nexus vmware # aide --check

Couldn't open file /var/lib/aide/aide.db for reading

```

----------

